# just bought



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just ordered these, really cheap. i cant wait till they get here. do you think these are good choices. i have a 29g tank, i use leafzone fertilizer and i have a diy co2 system.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome, i bought a val [not sure which type] and a giant anacharis today. the anarcharis is fuckin huge and spreads all over the place. good luck with your order


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

good selection of plants!









All of them are easy to be maintained and easy to grow...


----------

